# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > WCF , Web Services , .Net Remoting >  تغیر در جواب های جستجو

## Rezakakaei

با سلام و خسته نباشید سوال داشتم 
میخواستم ببینم راهی داره من وقتی توی گوگل سرچی انجام میدم جواب های سرچ را برام میاره قبل از جواب های سرچ یک سری لینک که خودم میگم را بیاره مثل بعضی از نرم افزارها که نصب میکنیم تبلیغات خودشون را قبل هر سرچی برای ما نشون میدن چطوری میشه این کار را انجام داد کسی بلده ؟
برام خیلی خیلی مهمه این سوال 
مرسی از همگی

----------


## Rezakakaei

یعنی دریغ از یک جواب هیچ کس تا الان نخواسته این کارا انجام بده ؟

----------

